# Android newbie



## undeadbananna (Jul 20, 2012)

I am a guitar player and I am thinking about buying a tablet to view my tabs on stage but I am only going to spend $100 or less on the new tablet I am getting so an iPad is pretty much out of the question. So I went and looked into andriod devices, having never owned an Andriod phone or any tablets I found a lot of cheap tablets on amazon. Apparently they are all brands I've never heard of and they all run on older versions of Andriod OS (like 2.0?). I heard that some andriod devices have their own app store and all sort of things about how some devices don't have access to Google Play (I need it for the tab app) because of all sort of problems from certification problems to software incompatibility. Is this true? And if it is, how do I check if it works with the App store? I've never used iOS or Andriod before (my only smartphone is a Lumia 800) so I could use some advice on buying my first tablet.
Thank you


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

The newest Android OS is 4.1 JB.

I suggest getting a higher budget as you will not find any tablet that is nice and strong for just $100. You'll need atleast around $400.


----------



## lianikova (Jun 25, 2012)

I have been looking at an android tablet on ebay for 133 it looks ok. May not be the fastest.

10" INCH GOOGLE ANDROID 2.2 O.S TABLET WIFI CAM & MORE | eBay


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

I would never recommend the tablet you listed just now, lianikova. For your price range, first I would suggest moving to maybe more around the $200 area, as you won't get a trusted brand and tablet for your range. Then I'd say buying a generation old refurbished tablet from a good brand like Acer or Samsung.


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

Here's one I would suggest. It is $250 for new buy you could find one refurbished I'm sure. It's Samsung, so it is a trusted brand. It's not very expensive because it's only a 7 inch tablet, while more expensive ones are 10.1 inch.

Amazon.com: Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 (7-Inch, Wi-Fi): Computers & Accessories


----------



## lianikova (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey now that is a deal androidrules will kick in the difference between your 100 and the 250 one he wants you to have.
Whata guy!


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

What? I was only saying that the one you want I can almost guarantee will be a waste of $130 so why not put some more in and buy one that will actually last?


----------



## lianikova (Jun 25, 2012)

Well shoot I thought you were the "Man"
now you withdrawn your funds, shame on you.


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

When did I ever say that I would help pay for this? I have my stuff to pay for.


----------



## lianikova (Jun 25, 2012)

Ah you missed your calling you should have been in politics.

So just to get this straight, you are withdrwing your funds from this aspiring artist. You know he probably won't write a song about you now. 

Then again he could sing the tablet blues.

You sure you don't want to kick in the buck and half...?


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes I'm sure. I didn't even say I would in the first place.


----------



## lianikova (Jun 25, 2012)

Ah I see the problem you are from Kentucky, my bad.

I will have to go and take up a collection for the artist whose feelings you have trifled with.

Ok everybody pony up!


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

What's wrong with Kentucky? What, are you one of those stereotypical people too? One of those people who thinks we're dumbasses (excuse my language) and don't wear shoes? I'm definitely not one. In fact, I live so close to Cincinnati, OH I could be considered a city person. Where are you from? I'm sure I could find something bad about where you live.


----------



## lianikova (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm from Cincinnati.
If you need shoes I'll send some. Your address is?
Need anything else... like a sense of humor?


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

Or maybe we don't take kindly to things that sound like trolling. :/


----------



## lianikova (Jun 25, 2012)

Ah, a lack of humor is bad for you cypheric.

Live laugh love!


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

Actually, I wear shoes all the time, thank you very much. I also highly doubt that you'll send me shoes seeing that you don't want to dig into your pockets much to buy a quality tablet. But go ahead, be my guest. I'll be the one laughing when you drained $100 for a piece of crap.

undeadbananna, I'd recommend you go somewhat higher to buy a tablet that you know is good quality.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok guys I think a attempt at humour has gone awry so lets put it to one side and move on, as advised you should consider a better known name and a slightly higher spec in order to maximise the benefit of a tablet


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

The tablets that are around $100 won't work with a lot of applications available on the Google Play Store, and I doubt they will last long at all. You should look into the one I posted and see if you could maybe find a refurbished one.


----------



## lianikova (Jun 25, 2012)

The best-laid schemes o' mice an' men gang aft agley...

I would advise this fellow to go and put a kidney on Ebay and buy a diamond incrusted tablet that will let him SEE his TABS.

Squeak!


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

joeten said:


> Ok guys I think a attempt at humour has gone awry so lets put it to one side and move on, as advised you should consider a better known name and a slightly higher spec in order to maximise the benefit of a tablet


OP should reread that quote. 

You're asking for help, yet you claim you are joking in a totally irrelevant manner that is evidently insulting others. Those are defined as either spamming, flaming, or both. I'd really start thinking that you don't want our help.


----------



## Psych0-Smil3s (Dec 5, 2011)

2.0 is very dated it us the Tom version go for 4.0 or better "gingerbread" who's is a android tablet in any instance of a after market rom you will require the appropriate "gapps" to flash in conjunction with you rom if you do not flash gapps you can't access Google play "market" you need rom manager and clockwork mod


----------



## Psych0-Smil3s (Dec 5, 2011)

*is the rom version... frikkin auto correct


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

lianikova if you have nothing useful to give the OP do not post in the thread with silly comments


----------



## lianikova (Jun 25, 2012)

Well lets see the fellow wants what could be described as and over sized kindle, to be able to see his musical tabs.
TABS- ULTIMATE GUITAR TABS ARCHIVE | 300,000+ Guitar Tabs, Bass Tabs, Chords and Guitar Pro Tabs!

so I suggested for the money HE STATED THAT HE HAD TO SPEND.
the one I had in mind for similar purposes.

Then you all jumped in to tell him he needed to buy a Ferrari to be able to nip down to the pub.

Then Androidrules who sadly lacks any sense of humor, or the ability to know when he is being gently teased. Would not quit.

Aye tis the devil in me that let me play on, and a many a chuckle were heard here in response to his offerings. 

I thank you Androidrules you have given laughter, the greatest gift.

So now the poor and I do mean POOR fellow has two options provided by us.
I have been chastised for being me.
And I am left wondering when did everyone get their panties in a wad over the small stuff.

The tossing of troll flamer etc... is bunk, like calling people you do not like commie, heretic, witch. Like them you will look foolish and small minded. 

You are but a speck of protoplasm in the vastness of an infinite universe, chill out...

But Mousie, thou are no thy-lane, 
In proving foresight may be vain: 
The best laid schemes o' Mice an' Men, 
Gang aft agley, 
An' lea'e us nought but grief an' pain, 
For promis'd joy!


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

That made absolutely no sense whatsoever. Nice job.


----------



## lianikova (Jun 25, 2012)

Ah for the love of binary, please don't feed me.
Don't you have shoes to polish? :angel:

This looked interesting for a music maker.
MusicReader - digital music stand software - display sheet music on Tablet PCs, laptops or desktops - electronic music stand


SO, what would you recommend as a reader tablet?
For a C note.


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm pretty sure a Ferrari doesn't cost $200, and I'm just trying to give him some good advice so he's not disappointed with the system he buys. I do have a sense of humor; you were not teasing me, you were just being an *******. You not only insulted me, but now you're insulting the original poster of this post, calling him "poor, and I do mean POOR..." Another thing, I'm the one who wouldn't quit? Really? You're the one who continues to talk bad about me and where I live. By the way, this is a tech support website, we don't need words like "thy". This is 2012. Use modern English.

I don't need your crap about how I'm trying to help him. I'm pretty sure I know a lot of stuff about Android. I happen to have 2 smartphones and a tablet that are all Android. I'm just trying to help him, and you're wasting my time. However, as I am an extremely competitive person, I will continue this argument until you either give in, or you're reported. I did absolutely nothing to do anything to you, but you had to start annoying me, which I do not take lightly.


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

Let's try this. Let's just all stop flaming now and stay on the topic at hand. If the OP proves to not want help, then leave. :/


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok folks I asked nicely once I won't ask again quit it the OP did not come here to have people snipe at each other


----------



## lianikova (Jun 25, 2012)

The OP has yet to make a reappearance. Can't say that I blame him.

But so that all can get their bearings, here is his post:


*Android newbie* 
I am a guitar player and I am thinking about buying a tablet to view my tabs on stage but I am only going to spend $100 or less on the new tablet I am getting so an iPad is pretty much out of the question. So I went and looked into andriod devices, having never owned an Andriod phone or any tablets I found a lot of cheap tablets on amazon. Apparently they are all brands I've never heard of and they all run on older versions of Andriod OS (like 2.0?). I heard that some andriod devices have their own app store and all sort of things about how some devices don't have access to Google Play (I need it for the tab app) because of all sort of problems from certification problems to software incompatibility. Is this true? And if it is, how do I check if it works with the App store? I've never used iOS or Andriod before (my only smartphone is a Lumia 800) so I could use some advice on buying my first tablet.
Thank you


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

Due to my limited knowledge on Android tablets, I'd say the Nexus 7, but that's $200. :/


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

There just isn't honestly any tablets that will definitely be good quality that are around $100. That's all I was trying to say.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thread now closed the OP can have it reopened if they need further help just send a pm to me


----------

